# WIN Strezov Sampling's "Thunder X3M" epic percussion library via The Samplecast



## reutunes (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey VI Controllers. The Samplecast is running an extra special competition this week...

Subscribe to The Samplecast YouTube show or podcast before 15th April and you'll be entered into a draw to win epic percussion library THUNDER X3M by www.strezov-sampling.com







This library was featured as the "Big Review" on episode 6 of the show - and I was really impressed by the sound:



Subscribe here: www.youtube.com/thesamplecast and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ag75 (Apr 4, 2016)

How do we keep entering these contest when everyone on here has already subscribed?


----------



## reutunes (Apr 5, 2016)

ag75 said:


> How do we keep entering these contest when everyone on here has already subscribed?



By remaining subscribed you'll automatically be entered into the draw - no need to worry.


----------



## devonmyles (Apr 5, 2016)

It's worth entering - I won the Embertone Leonid Bass, not so long back.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Apr 5, 2016)

reutunes said:


> By remaining subscribed you'll automatically be entered into the draw - no need to worry.


So I don't need to be unsubscribing and resubscribing every week?


----------



## reutunes (Apr 5, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> So I don't need to be unsubscribing and resubscribing every week?


That's right


----------



## passsacaglia (Apr 8, 2016)

Really god library, goddamn!! Nice to be a sub!


----------



## valyogennoff (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you, Reuben! An awesome channel!


----------



## Jaap (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice channel, enjoying the podcasts and awesome deal like this


----------



## reutunes (Apr 12, 2016)

Jaap said:


> Nice channel, enjoying the podcasts and awesome deal like this



Thank you so much. Feel free to spread the word about the show. Viewing figures are good at the moment but I'm sure the audience could be bigger. 

A reminder that everyone only has a couple of days to subscribe for a chance to win Thunder X3M - I'll be announcing the winner THIS FRIDAY. Subscribe here: www.youtube.com/thesamplecast


----------



## reutunes (Apr 15, 2016)

Congratulations to Aaron Dunn who won the library - stay tuned for another competition shortly


----------

